# Nice Original black paint Phantom, B6, Autocycle 6 Hole Carrier



## bobcycles (Dec 30, 2021)

Excellent orig black 6 hole Schwinn carrier as shown Condiotion about a 7 out of 10

deal or no?


----------



## ADReese (Dec 30, 2021)

150


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2021)

No deal


----------

